# Moka 5



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Has anyone else been playing with this?









I'm very impressed. It is virtualisation enabling software that uses VMPlayer. But Moka 5 supports downloadable virtual machines (known as LivePCs) from their web site, and these LivePCs are automatically refreshed if the author releases a new version etc. You can also create your own LivePC and submit to the web site. The other nice thing is that the Moka 5 engine, plus the Live PCs that you've subscribed to, can all live on a USB stick --- so take your virtual machines where ever you go. And its free.

OK, enough gobblydegook. What does it mean? An example please:

You're running Windows Vista but want a secure environment for all your web browsing and one that leaves no trace...no problem, use the "Fearless Browser" LivePC....this is Firefox on Linux....all running on a USB stick. No need to partition disks etc, or boot from CD-ROM. Stan, want PCLinuxOS 2007 then go get that particular LivePC. Want to run an XP-only app on Vista? Go get the Windows XP LivePC.

Couple of screenshots below. First is the Moka 5 Engine showing the LivePCs that I've downloaded and second, it me stating up the PCLinuxOS and using Firefox in Linux to access The Watch Forum....my Vista desktop is in the background.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It would help if I had posted the link  --> http://www.moka5.com/


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I tried my best but it hurt my head









I haven't a clue, whether or not it would/might improve my life I don't know, I'd like to think it would , I mean it looks good and sounds good, but..........I'm just not sure









I'll have another try later when I have drank more. TBH I thought "Moka 5" night be another one of your "you tube" link/songs and I like most of them.

Disappointed really.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I hadn't seen this before but I have built a few virtual machines in the past, in fact I have MS Virtual PC installed at the moment. That, however, doesn't like non- MS VMs so I'll be taking a closer look at Moka 5 later.

Pre- built VMs are a great idea and will save a heck of a lot of time, creating new VMs is very slow on an old Athon machine like this.

There is VM software in the PCLOS repos but my Linux box only has a 20Gb hard drive, so that's a non- starter.









Thank you Paul, I'm going to be looking at Moka 5 with great interest.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Eh?

Stumbles out of room hoping no-one's noticed that I was here in the first place.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I tried my best but it hurt my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he'd found another electric watch


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> OK, enough gobblydegook. What does it mean? An example please:


I've read it a few times now, I thought I understood it but now my head hurts & each time I read it it makes less sense to me







I know I am getting old & it feels as if I am really thick









Is it similar to what I would have called emulation software ?

yours confused

Andrew


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mutley said:


> Is it similar to what I would have called emulation software ?


Yep, this kind of software allows you to install another operating system to run as a programme on your PC. I've used this type of software to test Linux distributions and to play around with MS Nice Try 4 (Windows NT4







) for fun. All running within my Windows XP environment.

Useful stuff.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stan said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Is it similar to what I would have called emulation software ?
> ...


Thanks for that Stan, now that I have read it (yet again) it is starting to make (abit of sense) As Paul said, I can it would be really usefull for the secure web browsing.

Cheers









Andrew


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice. Hadn't heard of Moka5 but I sometimes use VMware Player and various of their pre-configured appliances.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Nice. Hadn't heard of Moka5 but I sometimes use VMware Player and various of their pre-configured appliances.


Rich, Moka 5 makes use of VMware Player.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mutley said:


> ... it would be really usefull for the secure web browsing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Andrew,

Take a look at the "Fearless Browser" LivePC....this is Firefox on Linux but can also make use of tor. tor makes use of "relays" to hide 3rd party analysis of your browsing habits!

_Tor protects you by bouncing your communications around a distributed network of relays run by volunteers all around the world: it prevents somebody watching your Internet connection from learning what sites you visit, and it prevents the sites you visit from learning your physical location._


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have spent a good 30 mins on the Moko5 and Vmware sites and I still don't understand









Phrases like "no need for a laptop" fire me up with enthusiasm, laptops are the bane of my life, but I simply can't grasp it.









Paul, pm me an idiot proof explanation whenever you have a mo please.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I have spent a good 30 mins on the Moko5 and Vmware sites and I still don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See if this helps Mark...

About 12 months ago, I got fed up with having to read and send my email from one PC....I was using Outlook Express, a POP3 based email client; I'd used it for 10 or more years...but I want to use _my_ email from where ever I was: home, airport, hotel _and_ not be restricted to just using my hardware. In addition, every time I changed / upgraded to a new PC, I had to copy over all my mail, address books, contacts etc etc. So finally I switched to a web-based email provider: in my case, Googlemail.

I love it; I will never go back to being totally reliant on one PC for my email. But what about all those applications I use on my home PC? Word processing (MS Word), spreadsheets (MS Excel) , databases (MS Access), photo editing (PhotoImpact), web site building (Eclipse / PHP), music (Media Player)...the list is endless...and all installed and configured just the way I like them. Nightmare when upgrading a PC again....and ties me to one PC.

Now you could use some of Google's other free web offering like Docs & Spreadsheets, Picasa, Calendar...and I may well end up migrating away from many of my PC-based applications to use these, but there are still other PC apps that I need...and they are installed on a home PC.

Bring on Moka 5 and virtualisation. Have a virtual PC on a USB stick....take it where ever you go...suddenly you are no longer tied to your own PC at home...because your own PC is actually in your pocket on a USB stick, and you've installed all your favourite apps on this USB stick. All you need to use it, is a PC with a USB port: your virtual PC will run in a window on the host PC, nothing is installed on the host PC...once you remove your USB stick, no trace is left on the host PC.

Because your virtual PC is running in a window on the host (borrowed) PC, it doesn't need to be running the same operating system as the host PC. You virtual PC could be running Vista, XP, Linux, etc.

In Moka 5 terms, these virtaul PCs are called "LivePCs" and you can download them from their web site. Or you could build your own (not tried that). Specialist LivePCs have been created for running Quake, and another for secure, anonymous web browsing....usually with cut-down operating systems to keep the Live PCs "lite".

I hope this helps a little....of course, I'm the one person who doesn't need any of this, since I never go anywhere.









Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very good Paul, you should be writing for these people.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Hadn't heard of Moka5 but I sometimes use VMware Player and various of their pre-configured appliances.
> ...


Yep, only spotted that from your screenshot after I'd pressed the "Add Reply" button









You see quite a lot of virtual machine technology on IT training courses these days. Lots of the courses I've recently attended require each attendee to have machines running Windows XP, a Windows server of some description and a Linux workstation. Rather than have to supply three physical machines to each student the training centres instead provide one physical machine runnning XP with the two other machines running in VMware. As you say, you just flick between the different windows to do whatever it is you need to do on each "machine".

At work we have several hundred servers, but what the users don't realise is that dozens of them don't physically exist at all, they're virtual machines running under ESX Server virtualization software.

Personally though I quite fancy getting a DOS machine going just so I can play some of my old games that don't work properly in XP/Vista


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Cheers Paul, I think I'll have a play at the weekend, but WTF was this, you & Rich may have been conversing with each other in binary for all it meant to me











Silver Hawk said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Hadn't heard of Moka5 but I sometimes use VMware Player and various of their pre-configured appliances.
> ...


(just read this post to the 710 & she said "moka, isn't that a coffee" atleast I've got someone on my wavelength







)


----------

